

Israel’s Efforts to Limit Use of Holocaust Terms Raise Free-Speech Questions - hndl
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/16/world/middleeast/israels-efforts-to-limit-use-of-holocaust-terms-raise-free-speech-questions.html?hp&_r=0

======
ishener
Israeli here. this law-suggestion was only preliminary approved. it still has
a long way to go until it will be officially a law, and it probably won't make
it. the media here criticized this move harshly once it has "discovered" about
it. i say discovered because many law-suggestion are discussed by 4-5
parliament members who are present in the knesset in the preliminary stage,
and really nobody hears about them or cares until the later stages...

------
drcube
"What I’m asking is, please put away this special situation that has to do
with our history."

Bullshit, Nazi. You're demanding, and threatening people with imprisonment and
$30,000 fines. And if they don't go to jail, or pay the fines? You're putting
the entire government and it's armed forces behind that threat, and people may
possibly die or be killed. This isn't about politeness, or decorum, it's about
control. You want to control people, and have them kidnapped or worse if they
refuse to submit to your will.

Think about that next time you say "there ought to be a law". It isn't the
same as saying "people ought to do such and such". Because with the latter,
you're just expressing a preference. With the former, you're attempting to
stifle, herd and dominate your fellow human beings, and putting the threat of
kidnapping and death by armed goons behind that attempt.

~~~
andrewcooke
you make a good point, but adding the word nazi pretty much ruins it.

if you want to win an argument - particularly over issues related to the
holocaust - you have to remain polite and avoid abuse like that. there's no
alternative. if you don't, you'll lose the argument.

~~~
drcube
I was provoked. Did you read the article? It's all about Nazis and not
invoking their name, enforced by law rather than manners. I'm contrary like
that.

So are many others. Expect a Streisand-like increase in Nazi-calling if this
law gets passed.

------
iterationx
I found the movie "1/3 of the holocaust" to be compelling, might be illegal to
watch in your country.

